# Ducks Unlimited Migration Map



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone else besides me get that funny feeling the reports you read on there, much like here, are not 100% truth?!?!?


----------



## jeremyledford (Nov 21, 2014)

I think there's a lot of people on there having a good ole time. It's sad, cause newbies are probably wasting a lot of resources going and finding nothing. Everyone should do their own scouting and stop .


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 21, 2014)

If someone trusts the Internet for accuracy, they're naive and asking for it.


----------



## dom (Nov 21, 2014)

best hunting location in GA: 33.784101, -84.375329


----------



## rgillham (Nov 21, 2014)

Dom, I have been to that spot before. Lots of ducks there. Fat ones too.


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 21, 2014)

dom said:


> best hunting location in GA: 33.784101, -84.375329



Well Crap, there went my spot!

Anyone got a spot they don't mind sharing since Dom gave mine away!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 21, 2014)

Mumpy said:


> Well Crap, there went my spot!
> 
> Anyone got a spot they don't mind sharing since Dom gave mine away!



According to some of the post on the DU migration map the lakes are covered in ducks and you'll do great this weekend. Wait just clicked another one and it said there aren't any ducks to find a new lake. What do we do?!?! What do we do?!?!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 21, 2014)

Coach Reynolds said:


> According to some of the post on the DU migration map the lakes are covered in ducks and you'll do great this weekend. Wait just clicked another one and it said there aren't any ducks to find a new lake. What do we do?!?! What do we do?!?!



Go look for yourself and don't rely on strangers?  
Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Go look for yourself and don't rely on strangers?
> Just throwing ideas out there.



NO! Thats exactly why I put that review on there, so that people would go scout!!!!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 21, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Go look for yourself and don't rely on strangers?
> Just throwing ideas out there.



I do actually scout, I was just throwing this post out to have a little fun. Sorry, I didn't mean to make it look like I was being lazy or get people worked up about not scouting. Have fun tomorrow! I hope we all shoot lots of ducks!


----------



## TechTroutBum (Nov 21, 2014)

Columbus area reports are cracking me up.   Pintails, mallards, and gadwalls everywhere apparently.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2014)

Saw one report that went something like this... "Big freezes and not hardly any water open, only water open is where there is no ice. No ducks around only where you find ducks will there be ducks. Normally very cold unless it's warmer out"! Not word for word but I thought is was very funny.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 21, 2014)

^ That's funny!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 21, 2014)

TechTroutBum said:


> Columbus area reports are cracking me up.   Pintails, mallards, and gadwalls everywhere apparently.



I wonder how many yahoos will be on thay particular lake in the am if not already.


----------

